# Love Karin Slaughter Any More Authors Like Her



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I really love to read books by Karin Slaughter so I thought I would ask to see if you knew of anyone else who writes books like she does.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Try this link. It's very helpful when looking for similar authors.
http://www.literature-map.com/karin+slaughter.html
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I found Karin Slaughter recently and I love her need to get Grant county series on Kindle. After reading her I found a similar author by the name of Allison Brennan that is great as well she does crime trilogies usually. the first one was 
the prey, the hunt, the kill
there are a couple of other trilogies as well

she recently started a series about the 7 deadly sins. I believe the first is out this week its

Dtb link but she is on kindle


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion.I have downloaded a sample of The Prey by Allison Brennan.Looks like a good series.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

hope you like it...let me know if you do I find both authors totally engrossing


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Allison Brennan!! I ran across one of her books a year or so ago and have read everyone of hers except the last 2, but they are loaded on my kindle. I have a book or two from Karin Slaughter but I haven't read them yet....looks like I need to.


----------

